# ABS light, No speedo, No 4WD... Any help???



## Johno454 (Jul 12, 2016)

hey guys, 
So i have a 2007 Nissan Navara d40, and i currently have a fault that has illuminated my abs, drops my speedo & odometer, unable to engage 4WD.
i have tested the wheel speed sensors and they all have the same resistance and have put a few middle of the range scan tools on and it says there isn't any fault codes. 
im trying to find all avenues before i have to pay big dollars to get someone to look at to only maybe be able to tell me what the fault could be

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The speedometer/odometer gets its signal from the ABS wheel speed sensors. You cannot check the sensors by resistance as they work differently than the older style sensors; these sensors work on a duty cycle and there is a special tool to check them. There should be a trouble code stored in the ABS system and you need a scan tool that is capable of accessing the codes in the vehicles ABS system. The codes will be "C" codes. Also check the wheel bearings for play as they can also trigger wheel speed codes.


----------

